# How to remove dried up blood?



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

So i got up this morning to the babies flapping like crazy in their Brooder (a fish tank i've been using as a home made brooder)

I uncovered them and my Lutino baby was covered in blood, So scoop her/him up and off to the kitchen we go to put flour on and inspect what exactly was bleeding 

Some how it managed to break Several tail feathers on each side of its tail 

Poor thing has dried blood on both sides of its tail and on the wings - I got the bleeding to stop 

but how do i get the blood stains off a white bird?? 

and is it okay to let her/him preen her self where the feathers broke out?

They've been upgraded to a cage after I got the bleeding to stop 

I just don't know how he/she managed to break tail feathers when it was in a Glass enclosure - no bars to get its tail caught in or anything.


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Well i don't know if there is any other way other than letting the bird clean itself i can tell you with almost perfect surety how it broke its tail feathers. I will almost guarantee that the tail feathers were broke due to reverse flying technique. I am somewhat an expert in this field as Chico is near a year old and has never had more than 3 tail feathers because when he tries to fly he does the tigger tail bounce and breaks all his pretty tail feathers. At one point he had none right now he has 3 half feathers. Belle has had some bleeding issues on her wings and has managed to clean herself up ok, i've had her in the shower and can't get the blood off so can't help you there but i'm pretty sure about the tail feather thing lol
Mikey


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

ahh I don't know I know they flap their wings a lot in the brooder, not much more they can do then that they're just going on 2 months old 

but he/she is cleaning its self up - I took some pics before my batteries died on me yet again 

I'm uploading them now, you can see the blood but not the actual damage but my batteries didn't last long enough for me to get him out of the cage and try to hold him and take a pic (they're all starting to fly around the living room NOT all that great but they sure do give it their best lol) but my batteries are back on the charger and I'll try to get some of him/her out of the cage Later this evening after they charge up

i'll post the ones I took here though when i get them uploaded










































and their new home


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

It looks very stained but I think that the only way it will come off is if the bird keeps cleaning it off themselves. I am sure it will be ok  Good Luck.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Ouch, poor baby. I would just let it wear off on its own or you could try some lukewarm water. And of course keep an eye on him, since he looks like he lost a good amount of blood.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

One of my lutino babies knocked some wing feathers loose during a night fright and bloodied herself. Most of the blood flaked off within a day or two, but now it's been at least a month and there's still a small bloodstain on her wing. Ordinary bathing doesn't get rid of it so I'm just waiting for her to molt it out. It isn't doing any harm and I don't want to traumatize her by trying extraordinary measures.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Ouch, poor baby. I would just let it wear off on its own or you could try some lukewarm water. And of course keep an eye on him, since he looks like he lost a good amount of blood.



that's what i thought too but when i picked him up to go get the flour on him, and even by putting it on i didn't get any blood on my self at all, I think its mostly Smeared because he didn't break any feathers in his wings at all but there's blood all over the ends of his flight feathers

I'll try some warm water on his wings tomorrow - it hasn't gotten him down any today I know that he's still being ornery as always 


i just can't own anything white


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i agree that unfortunately you will have to let him clean it himself.....I had a budgie bleeding drama and once it was stopped...i just let him clean himself up....i know it shows up so much in the lutinos but he'll be nice and clean before you know it!


----------



## helenhemrose (6 mo ago)

Hi my cockatiel is eating and drinking. It can fly. I have put it in a smaller cage to get him on the road to recovery. I will try warm water. I was scared of him getting an infection. Do I need to apply a mild antiseptic? Thanks 🕊


----------

